# Tobacco and toothaches



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Had a tooth bothering me last night. Spit the chew out and snuffed the cigar and went to bed. The tooth started to throb. Got up and took some Hydrocodone. Laid down, tooth still throbbed (had a nice buzz though). Got up after a couple of hours and smoked a cigar. Pain went away and I was able to go to sleep. Woke up at 4:30, throbbing. Got up and smoked (and chewed). Pain went away. I'm starting to believe that tobacco can be a pain reliever. Anyone have any experience with this? (please, save the rants for another thread)


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Chew makes a great topical pain reliever for stings.

ETA: Tobacco smoke blown in an ear does seem to stop the earache.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Nicotine targets the same area of the brain cocaine does, which is also a topical anesthetic. Not saying anything other than that. And tobacco's legal. And freedom includes the freedom to be a fool.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> Chew makes a great topical pain reliever for stings.
> 
> ETA: Tobacco smoke blown in an ear does seem to stop the earache.


I've never heard of blowing smoke in someone's ear to stop an ear ache, but tobacco juice (in any form) does help w/ stings. 

My GGM would scoop a finger-full of snuff out of her mouth and slap it on a sting in a heartbeat...gross, but it worked!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I just recently read about making a paste out of the tobacco in a cigarette and putting it on a sting so I guess it does work.

Was it a nice Cuban cigar?  

Black and Milds are nice too


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

hippygirl said:


> I've never heard of blowing smoke in someone's ear to stop an ear ache, but tobacco juice (in any form) does help w/ stings.
> 
> My GGM would scoop a finger-full of snuff out of her mouth and slap it on a sting in a heartbeat...gross, but it worked!


So... if we have hemorrhoids, all we need to do is visit Congress???

(Wait for it...)


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Years ago when I was still a smoker (12 years quit now), I got stung and was having a bad reaction. Swelling was huge and was getting runners swelling up in all directions. I wet some of the cigarette tobacco and tried that, no go. I had to get my BIL to chew some plug real quick and put that on it and it worked. 

Yes, I have had tobacco ease a toothache and an earache. Not going to start back for the analgesic effect though LOL


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I have heard that. My folks used to always blow smoke in our ears as kids for swimmers ear.

For years now though, I've kept clove oil and cotton balls for tooth ache. A drop on bit of cotton ball to effected area greatly relieves/removes the pain. Way better than any commercial product that can be bought.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Harry Chickpea said:


> So... if we have hemorrhoids, all we need to do is visit Congress???
> 
> (Wait for it...)


At least they'd have a REASON!


----------

